# Christmas presents



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have been making some presents for our kids, which are all grown. I thought it would be a good idea to use up some of the lumber that always seems to pile up. You know, short stuff. 

Last year, I made cutting boards and the girls loved them. Even though a couple got put in the dishwasher. :-( Ugh!

This year I am making some cookbook stands, that work great for iPads and other tablets, ereaders, etc. I made sure the opening in the support shelf is big enough for the charger connection to fit through. Testing so far has shown I got a perfect fit (actually it is just a notch). We have an iPad, an iPad mini and a Samsung tablet. All work even with their protectice covers on. I have a couple more to assemble, then stain those made out of the white pine, poplar, red oak and maple. The walnut stands aren't getting a stain, just clear Deft to show off that beautimus wood color. I made one for my wife but it won't get stained. It is maple. When we redo our kitchen, I will stain hers to match the kitchen cabinets. She has already taken posession of it. 

This has been fun. I think I have used every power tool in the shop. I had to get creative to machine the shelf with the front lip. I like the way it turned out. And I designed the rear support by cutting reliefs to give it some character. All angles are perfect.

Since I have to spray the finish outside, the weather has got me behind in this year's production. I may have to break out Santa's Magic Dust! 

Note: The white pine model is mine to use in the shop! I already have it in action holding my 7 inch Samsung Tab. It is hooked up to an amplifier and plays my favorite mp3's, Pandora or iHeart Radio...whatever I feel like listening to.

Here are a few pics of my current endeavor.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Like em! Expecially the thought of a Walnut one. I love Walnut!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Got those creative juices flowing Mike. I like'em.......good job!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Our granddaughter has stayed with us the last couple of days. She hasn't been feeling well, so grandma took her to the doc to get fixed up. Today she spent a few minutes in the shop with me.

Her sanding and gluing skills came in handy because I was putting her momma's present together! 

Note: Yep, the glue board was another photo prop. 
Mike


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice job Grandpa. She will remember that for the rest of her life.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, I finally got all of them assembled and stained the ones that will have that finish. Hoping for good weather tomorrow so I can spray the finish coats on.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Through at last. The presents are wrapped and under the tree. I printed out the pics of Bella helping me and put them in the bag with the stand for her mother.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mighty nice work..as expected, Mike.. Next project ???... Give a little thought to putting some legs..and possibly roller feet on one of those stands. Got one a little larger that I bought for myself. Really neat for my laptop when I'm sprawled out in this good ol' easy chair.....see below....


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I just plain love it!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Useful and look great!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------

